# Orange Chicken



## Kylie1969 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey everyone 

Here is the Orange Chicken recipe that we had the other night, it was lovely!


*Chicken*

2 lbs boneless skinless chicken breasts or thighs, cut into 1-1/2” cubes
1 ½ cups corn starch
1 cup panko bread crumbs
2 eggs, beaten
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon pepper
Oil (for frying)

*Orange Sauce*

1 ½ cups water
1/4 cup orange juice
1/3 cup rice vinegar
2 ½ tablespoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon orange zest, grated
1 cup packed brown sugar
½ teaspoon ginger root, minced
½ teaspoon garlic, minced
2 tablespoons green onion, chopped
¼ teaspoon red pepper flakes
3 tablespoons cornstarch
2 tablespoons water

Combine corn starch, salt, and pepper.  Prepare a bowl with beaten eggs, another with panko bread crumbs and another with corn starch. Dip chicken in egg mixture, dredge in cornstarch, then again in the eggs and finally in the panko bread crumbs, set aside.  Heat pan with vegetable oil to 375 degrees, fry chicken in batches until completely cooked.

In a large saucepan combine 1 ½ cups water, orange juice, rice vinegar, and soy sauce. Blend well over medium heat for a few minutes. Stir in brown sugar, orange zest, ginger, garlic and red pepper flakes. Bring to a boil.

Combine 3 tablespoons of cornstarch with 1/4 cup of water and mix thoroughly. Slowly stir cornstarch mixture into sauce until it thickens. Pour sauce over breaded chicken, and if desired garnish with green onions.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 29, 2012)

That looks very interesting! Do you have access to Seville oranges, also known as sour oranges?


----------



## Hoot (Jun 29, 2012)

That sounds very good!!

Here is my version of Orange Chicken.
I use a camp dutch oven. It has short legs and a flat lid with a rim to hold coals. When camping primitive, I use coals from the fire. At home, I have grown a mite lazy in my old age and use briquettes. The recipe here calls for briquettes.

Rendezvous Orange Chicken​ 
Chicken:
3 to 4 pound chicken; whole.
1-2 onions; quartered.
1-2 Oranges; cut Into wedges.
2 to 3 tablespoons oil

For the rub:
1 tablespoon dried basil 
1 tablespoon sugar
1 tablespoon salt
1 tablespoon garlic powder...(I know....I know, but it works well here)
1 teaspoon ground black pepper

Place a small rack in the bottom of a Dutch oven.
Mix dry rub seasonings together in bowl.
Loosen the skin on the chicken and rub some oil under the skin and in the cavity.
Apply dry rub under the skin and in the cavity.
Put the onion quarters and the orange wedges inside the cavity. 

Rub oil all over the chicken, place chicken in Dutch oven.
Place remaining orange wedges and onion quarters around the chicken.
Put the lid on the Dutch oven and bake for 50 to 60 minutes or until done.
Using 10 briquettes on the bottom and 18 on top.
For a browner skin, add the bottom coals to the lid the last 10 minutes of cooking.

*This can be done in a regular oven.
Bake at about 375 degrees for 50 to 60 minutes, removing lid last 10 minutes


This has been a favorite at Rendezvous, along with my Rendezvous Duck, but that is another story.​


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh Yum!  Copying Orange Sauce.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jun 29, 2012)

Gonna make it soon.  thanks for posting !!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 29, 2012)

You are all very welcome guys 

Craig, I dont think we can get Seville oranges here, I have heard of them though

We used Navel oranges which are a sweeter variety over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hoot, love the look of your recipe too, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds lovely, Kylie & Hoot!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you Kylie and Hoot, for sharing your Orange Chicken recipes.  Both sound so very good and I will most definitely try them.  

Hoot, I know of the camp Dutch oven of which you speak.    If I were to ever come across one, I would grab it up in a heartbeat.  My family and I attend a 'cowboy' festival every year, and one of the food stands use several of those to make the most delicious peach cobbler I've ever tasted.  There's a lot to be said for Little House on the Prairie ways of cooking.  

Thank you both again, for sharing.


----------



## elizabeth.okane (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, I am so making this tomorrow night!  Goodbye Panda Express!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 30, 2012)

DL, Cheryl, you are very welcome 

Elizabeth, I am sure you will love it...it is just so tasty


----------



## Papadopulos (Jul 15, 2012)

This looks great! I love chicken and am always looking for more ways to cook it. Thanks!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 16, 2012)

You are most welcome Papa..I am certain you will love it


----------

